# Messed up my dyi mix



## Nailedit77 (10/11/15)

Can anyone assist me in fixing my mess.....

I made 3 x 30ml peaches and cream, but i calculated the flavour as 50/50 pg vg instead of just pg...

Anyway i can fix this issue?

Pg vg 36mg = 5ml @ 50/50
Pg vg = 22ml @ 50/50
Flavour = 3ml @ 10%

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Eequinox (10/11/15)

Sickboy77 said:


> Can anyone assist me in fixing my mess.....
> 
> I made 3 x 30ml peaches and cream, but i calculated the flavour as 50/50 pg vg instead of just pg...
> 
> ...


did you want the mix to be 100% pg ?


----------



## Eequinox (10/11/15)

Sickboy77 said:


> Can anyone assist me in fixing my mess.....
> 
> I made 3 x 30ml peaches and cream, but i calculated the flavour as 50/50 pg vg instead of just pg...
> 
> ...





Eequinox said:


> did you want the mix to be 100% pg ?


if it was supposed to be 100% pg then you would still be ok if you went like this

pg 36mg nic =5ml
Pg base 22 ml
flavor 3ml

nic strength would be 6mg in the end you would still be ok volume wise for flavor as flavor concentrates are pg based anyway


----------



## method1 (10/11/15)

I think he means he calculated the flavours as being 50/50 instead of 100% pg based, in which case the difference will be inconsequential.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox (10/11/15)

method1 said:


> I think he means he calculated the flavours as being 50/50 instead of 100% pg based, in which case the difference will be inconsequential.


agree would be such a small amount not worth a worry can be vaped anyways


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/11/15)

That works out to 45% VG & 55% PG which is probably close enough for Government work.
It should definitely be vapable, but might be slightly thinner than expected. It should not give any wicking issues and worst case leak a drop or 2 due to lower viscosity in some tanks.
If it really bugs you, 3ml of VG added to each 30ml bottle should make it 50/50 again without killing the flavor or nic % too much.


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/11/15)

Thanks guys, much appreciated


----------

